# ICI Dulux Paint? Any Reviews?



## Omniver (Jun 8, 2009)

Our paint contractor wants to use this paint, does anyone have experience with it?


----------



## 4ThGeneration (May 3, 2009)

Omniver said:


> Our paint contractor wants to use this paint, does anyone have experience with it?


Your the home owner correct? You give him your choice as long as it is not Home Depot or lowes or any other knock off.

You should give Mythic a try if its interior. Do a Google of it.
Other than that go with Benjamin Moore or Sherwin Williams. Only stay mid grade or better though. Do not use their apartment line paints.


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

Dulux is one of ICI's best paints. It one of the major brands in the European market place. I wouldn't hesitate to use it myself. 

PS: Mythic = hype and a high price tag. I've got far better products than Mythic at a lower price tag and just as environmentally friendly.


----------



## 4ThGeneration (May 3, 2009)

poppameth said:


> Dulux is one of ICI's best paints. It one of the major brands in the European market place. I wouldn't hesitate to use it myself.
> 
> PS: Mythic = hype and a high price tag. I've got far better products than Mythic at a lower price tag and just as environmentally friendly.


Well why all the hype lol. Do not give us all the come along hot buttons...


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm not saying Mythic is bad paint by any means. I'm saying you pay far too much for what you are getting. I've got doctors around here telling pregnant mothers that they must use Mythic paint. It's the only one that is safe to use. Plus if you check their website (there are no Mythic dealers around here), it costs $50 a gallon. I carry a product from a local Virginia company which is Zero VOC, ceramic finish, and contains microban antimicrobial. It will outperform Mythic in every way. I can sell it for half the price as well. BM Aura is the same story. It's good paint. It's way over priced. Guaranteed 2 coat coverage? What top quality paint isn't going to cover in two coats? Duration, Accolade, etc. will all cover in two coats even on dark reds. 

If you want to use Mythic, use Mythic. I'd just suggest you sample it first and decide for yourself if it's worth the pricetag.


----------



## 4ThGeneration (May 3, 2009)

poppameth said:


> I'm not saying Mythic is bad paint by any means. I'm saying you pay far too much for what you are getting. I've got doctors around here telling pregnant mothers that they must use Mythic paint. It's the only one that is safe to use. Plus if you check their website (there are no Mythic dealers around here), it costs $50 a gallon. I carry a product from a local Virginia company which is Zero VOC, ceramic finish, and contains microban antimicrobial. It will outperform Mythic in every way. I can sell it for half the price as well. BM Aura is the same story. It's good paint. It's way over priced. Guaranteed 2 coat coverage? What top quality paint isn't going to cover in two coats? Duration, Accolade, etc. will all cover in two coats even on dark reds.
> 
> If you want to use Mythic, use Mythic. I'd just suggest you sample it first and decide for yourself if it's worth the pricetag.


I have no problem trying out different products as I am sure there is probably another product that outperforms your product for even cheaper, but you have not found out who carries it. It becomes all a research endeavor that can be an on going task.

As far as price tag goes. I am sure that a home owner will not let me go for an extra bit of money per gallon. If they do I have not marketed correctly to the right market. The thing I always see on here is contractors trying to find the best priced product. I always charge labor + materials + Profit margin. If I start trying to watch the coins there will be a time where I loose the Dollars. I mean it is not like a gas station where you lower and raise the price all day. Imagine if you re call your customer a few times a day to do that?

I think within reason a informed customer realizes that things are marked up. Now one thing I do not mark up is the trip costs to pick up paints and I know some will blast me for that. I just see that as part of me doing business. Maybe one day I will change, but as of now I am where i am in some of the decisions, but if you have the name of the company of your paint distributor let me know so I can research it...


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

The distributor for that product is Davis Frost out of Lynchburg, VA. The product is called Perfection. I don't know how much you can really research it though. Being a small regional company, there isn't a whole lot of info online about them, and their website is admittedly sparse.


----------



## 4ThGeneration (May 3, 2009)

poppameth said:


> The distributor for that product is Davis Frost out of Lynchburg, VA. The product is called Perfection. I don't know how much you can really research it though. Being a small regional company, there isn't a whole lot of info online about them, and their website is admittedly sparse.



Well, tell him if his product is that good to just get a site built and go nationwide with it or at least within his state. Why in the world would you create a product and not want to market it? I know people say they do not want to over load their work load, but you either have to stay small or become big.

If anything, maybe he should just market it to be huge and wait for someone to buy his line out?

Now for the record per their own claims from both companies:

Perfection from Davis Frost claims to be low odor and low VOC

Mythic Paints claims to be low odor, Zero VOC and Zero Carcinogens

some owners see a advantage to a paint that takes out the chemicals that cause cancer..call me crazy.... Good find on your paint and if it works for you and the budget of your home owners then it achieves its end goal.

Perfection Low Voc Interior Paint


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

There is the problem. That website is outdated. Perfection has been Zero VOC for a while now.


----------



## cwitting (Jun 18, 2009)

*ICI Dulux*

ICI Paints manufactures Ralph Lauren, Glidden and several other top brands. ICI Paints is part of Akzo Nobel and is the largest paint manufacturer in the world - 3 times the size of Sherwin Williams. The Dulux product is a top of the line product without the cost of Cashmere or Duration. Try the product and you will be happy you did!!


----------



## cwitting (Jun 18, 2009)

*ICI Paints*

ICI Paints was the first to develop zero VOC paint over 18 years ago. They are a World wide company with the top R&D in the Industry. I have used the product for years and have found nothing better.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 1, 2007)

I use a lot of Dulux and it is good quality paint.


----------



## JMDPainting (Sep 7, 2009)

I've had my own painting business for 28 years. I've used ICI Dulux paints for the past 20 years and never had a problem with them. Excellent coverage and adhesion, exterior paints and stain will not fade. Quality paint.

ICI Dulux products I recommend:
Fortis Exterior paint
Dulux Professional Exterior House paint
Wood Pride - Exterior Stain
Dulux Lifemaster -Interior Enamels
ICI Ultra Hide interior paint

Like any paint manufacturer ICI Dulux has different lines of paint. If you stick with their Professional Products you will be using some of the best paint in the business.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

ICI Paints manufactures Ralph Lauren, Glidden and several other top brands. 

I would not consider either of these products to be TOP brands by any means.


----------

